# Lixus labs



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

Think this has come up already,

What you lot think of it ? Any good?

Was thinking getting there somatrophin bit pricey for 10 x 10 kit.

Would like to hear from you

Thanks


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Lixus labs are all good :thumbup1:

Loads of Lixus threads coming up recently, have a good search


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just got some dbol and test-e starting monday a will let you know mate


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> just got some dbol and test-e starting monday a will let you know mate


What doses are you going for mate?

You gonna do a journal?

Sorry for hijack :innocent:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Using lixus t400 and eq and got some deca too... so far all good...


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

No worries how long have they been around? Yeah mate be good to see ya do a log on your cycle, double strength d-bol and that,

Good luck with cycle


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Syko said:


> What doses are you going for mate?
> 
> You gonna do a journal?
> 
> Sorry for hijack :innocent:


i already have a journal going mate in the pictures and logg bit, so might just add it into that!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/109897-jays-journal-lets-get-serious.html

500 test a week mate and 30mg dbol for first 28 days! hoping for some good gains!


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Lixus gets good ratings from me. 9 weeks 35lbs. NO pip as some people have said.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

krave said:


> Lixus gets good ratings from me. 9 weeks 35lbs. NO pip as some people have said.


What products are you using mate?


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Syko said:


> What products are you using mate?


Test E 300mg ml.

2ml Pw.

Read reviews of them before I got my stuff and everyone was happy, im really chuffed to be fair. Put a bit of fat on, but lovely gains visable. still 4 weeks left of the bulk too :lol:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

just started deca by lixus labs last week with some test-e(not lixus though)

start my hgh on monday by lixus - 3iu a day mon-fri..


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

lixus is relabeled generics why pay the extra.


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

krave said:


> Lixus gets good ratings from me. 9 weeks 35lbs. NO pip as some people have said.


Try their T400 and say that:laugh:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Im going to start the rip 225, there sus was gtg


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

have got a good rep although some people not impressed with relabelling generic HGH and charging more, everyone knows ugl's cant produce HGH although a certain unnameable lab did try and convince us that they were producing it in europe (greece i think)


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

raf3070 said:


> Try their T400 and say that:laugh:


I'm using this with their Tri-tren....the pip on glute jabs literally cripples me!

Quads jabs are fine though, bit nippy but nothing major.


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

Cheers guys, yes could hunt around for cheaper if there just generics.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah stick with a well known gh, getropin, hyges etc. UGL are like what others have said, relabelled/re-packaged generics.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good lab. Does the job but fuk me the t400 is sore. The rest seems fine though


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

Is Lixus Labs in Buisness anymore?


----------

